# sperm δεν σημαίνει σπέρμα



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

...αλλά σπερματοζωάριο (ή σπερματοζωάρια). Η αγγλική λέξη για το σπέρμα είναι, βεβαίως, semen (ή, σε άλλη περίπτωση, seed, αν μιλάμε για σπερματόφυτα).
Αντίστοιχα, egg μπορεί φυσικά να σημαίνει αβγό, αλλά μπορεί επίσης, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, να σημαίνει ωάριο.

Δεν σας λέω τίποτα το καινούργιο, αλλά δυστυχώς πρόκειται για δύο κοινότατα μεταφραστικά λάθη, μολονότι μπορεί ο καθένας άνετα να βρει τους σωστούς ορισμούς σε οποιοδήποτε λεξικό. Έχω συναντήσει τέτοια λάθη επανειλημμένα σε εφημερίδες, περιοδικά, ιστοσελίδες, υπότιτλους ντοκιμαντέρ, αλλά και σε εγχειρίδια βιολογίας μεταφρασμένα από πανεπιστημιακούς. Προφανώς ο εκάστοτε μεταφραστής δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να ανατρέξει σε λεξικό για να επιβεβαιώσει αυτό που νόμιζε ότι ήξερε, ότι δηλ. sperm εμφανώς σημαίνει σπέρμα (που δεν σημαίνει), και ότι egg σημαίνει αβγό (κάτι που ισχύει μεν, υπό προϋποθέσεις δε).

Παραθέτω δύο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις, αμφότερες από βιβλία μεταφρασμένα από έγκριτους πανεπιστημιακούς, το πρώτο ένα βιβλίο εκλαϊκευμένης βιολογίας και το δεύτερο ένα πανεπιστημιακό εγχειρίδιο που διδάσκεται σε ένα τουλάχιστον πανεπιστήμιο της χώρας (δεν αποκαλύπτω τα ονόματα των μεταφραστών γιατί στόχος μου δεν είναι να τους θίξω, αλλά να αναδείξω το λάθος):

"Τυπικά, η φωλιά των υμενοπτέρων έχει μόνο μία ώριμη βασίλισσα. Στα νιάτα της κάνει μόνο μία πτήση ζευγαρώματος και αποθηκεύει σπέρματα για τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο της ζωής της. Κάθε χρόνο αποσύρει ένα μέρος των σπερμάτων για να γονιμοποιήσει τα αυγά της καθώς περνούν μέσα από τους ωαγωγούς της. Όμως δεν γονιμοποιούνται όλα τα αυγά..."

"Γονιμότητα: Η ποσότητα γαμετών, συνήθως αυγών, που παράγονται"

Σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις τα σπέρματα είναι στην πραγματικότητα σπερματοζωάρια και τα αυγά ωάρια. Γενικότερα, όταν συναντάτε φράσεις όπως "το σπέρμα συναντά το αβγό", "η γονιμοποίηση του αβγού" ή "το γονιμοποιημένο αβγό" (εκατοντάδες γκουγκλιές το τελευταίο), μπορείτε να είστε σίγουροι ότι πρόκειται για μεταφραστικό λάθος. Το egg fertilization σημαίνει "γονιμοποίηση του ωαρίου", και το fertilized egg "γονιμοποιημένο ωάριο". Τα αβγά δεν γονιμοποιούνται, είναι προϊόντα γονιμοποίησης. Το σπερματοζωάριο συναντά το ωάριο, το γονιμοποιεί, και προκύπτει το ζυγωτό (που σε πολλά ζώα, αλλά όχι στα θηλαστικά -με μία εξαίρεση- μπορούμε επίσης να το πούμε και αβγό). 
Ή αν σε μια ταινία η ηρωίδα θέλει να κάνει τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση και διαβάσετε στους υπότιτλους ότι οι γιατροί αφαίρεσαν πέντε αβγά από την ωοθήκη της, μην τρομάξετε. Δεν είναι γοργόνα. Απλά ο υποτιτλιστής έπεσε σε μια πολύ κοινή, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, παγίδα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο το σχόλιο. Να κάνω μερικές προσθήκες:

Το *sperm* δεν παύει να είναι σπέρμα (το έκκριμα) σε πλείστες όσες χρήσεις, είναι άλλωστε η αρχική σημασία της λέξης. Π.χ. *sperm donor* (δότης σπέρματος), *sperm bank *(τράπεζα σπέρματος).

Τα ελληνικά λεξικά δεν έχουν εκείνα τα σημαδάκια που έχουν συνήθως τα αγγλικά μαθητικά λεξικά (εννοώ το [ C ] και το [ U ]) που δείχνουν αν το ουσιαστικό είναι αριθμήσιμο / μετρήσιμο (countable) και έχει πληθυντικό, ή δεν είναι (uncountable) και απαντά μόνο στον ενικό. Δεν φαίνεται στη σημασία του «σπέρματος» (του εκκρίματος) ότι δεν έχει πληθυντικό. Έχει πληθυντικό το σπέρμα = σπόρος, κυριολεκτικά ή μεταφορικά, αλλά δεν μπορεί να αποθηκεύει τέτοια σπέρματα η βασίλισσα του μεταφράσματός σου μετά το ζευγάρωμα.

Από την άλλη, το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει στο λήμμα _σπέρμα_ σαν 3η σημασία: «(συνεκδ.) το ίδιο το αρσενικό αναπαραγωγικό κύτταρο: το σπέρμα δεν έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής. ΣΥΝ. σπερματοζωάριο».

Μήπως το λάθος είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο ώστε να αναγκάζεται το ΛΝΕΓ να το προσθέσει στις σημασίες; Περίεργο. Θα δεχόταν το ΛΝΕΓ «τα σπέρματα = τα σπερματοζωάρια»;


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Να κάνω με την ευκαιρία και μια γελοία λεξικογραφική παρατήρηση (γελοίος = α. άξιος για γέλια και β. αναξιόλογος). Τα λεξικά έχουν την κακή συνήθεια να δίνουν κάποια ερμηνεύματα αρχίζοντας με το «οτιδήποτε». Για παράδειγμα, έχει το ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα _αβγό_ 4η και τελευταία σημασία: «(συνεκδ.) οτιδήποτε έχει σχήμα αβγού (σημ. 2): _σοκολατένιο αβγό_ | _ξύλινο αβγό_ (για το μαντάρισμα των καλτσών)». Το σωστό θα ήταν «κάτι που έχει...», γιατί το «οτιδήποτε» δίνει στον άλλο το δικαίωμα να πει ότι το ωάριο έχει το σχήμα αβγού, οπότε γιατί να μην το πούμε αβγό. Με τη γενίκευση, από την άλλη, το ΛΝΕΓ απαλλάσσεται από την υποχρέωση να δώσει την επιπλέον σημασία που δίνει το ΛΚΝ: «4. (λαϊκ.) οι όρχεις του ανθρώπου: _Να πρηστούν τ’ αυγά σου_». Είπα όμως να την αναφέρω εδώ, για να σταματήσουν αυτοί που βλέπουν _egg_ να το μεταφράζουν, σε κάθε περίπτωση, _αβγό_. Στο τέλος, δεν θα ξέρουμε τι να πρωτοαμφισβητήσουμε σε σχέση με εκείνη τη βασίλισσα.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Ομολογουμένως δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι και τα "δότης σπέρματος" και "τράπεζα σπέρματος" πιθανόν επίσης να είναι μεταφραστικά λάθη, τα οποία βέβαια έχουν διαδοθεί τόσο ώστε να θεωρούνται "σωστά". Εξάλλου, δεν δημιουργούν εννοιολογικό πρόβλημα. Πάντως τα sperm donor και sperm bank θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να μεταφράστουν "δότης σπερματοζωαρίων" και "τράπεζα σπερματοζωαρίων". Στο κάτω κάτω, αυτό που ενδιαφέρει να φυλαχθεί είναι τα σπερματοζωάρια, και όχι το ρευστό μέσο. Αντίστοιχα, π.χ., το sperm count αναφέρεται σαφώς στο πλήθος των σπερματοζωαριών που περιέχονται στο σπέρμα. 

Η wikipedia στο σχετικό λήμμα δίνει μόνο την έννοια του σπερματοζωαρίου. Από την άλλη, το free dictionary δίνει και δεύτερη ερμηνεία (sperm=semen). Στην καθομιλουμένη είναι αρκετά πιθανό να συναντήσετε το sperm με την έννοια του semen. Σε επιστημονικά κείμενα όμως σχεδόν σίγουρα θα έχει την έννοια του σπερματοζωαρίου.

Στα ελληνικά, μολονότι τόσο το ΛΝΕΓ όσο και το ΛΚΝ έχουν την συνεκδοχή σπέρμα=σπερματοζωάριο, λέγοντας σπέρμα σπανίως πάει ο νους στο σπερματοζωάριο. Πόσο μάλλον αν χρησιμοποιήσεις πληθυντικό. Πώς σας φαίνεται το "τα σπέρματα του άντρα";


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

Δεν μπορούμε να αμφισβητήσουμε την ιστορία του _sperm_ ως εκκρίματος. Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνεται σαφές είναι ότι το αγγλικό, ιδιαίτερα (με πολλή έμφαση αυτό) στον πληθυντικό, είναι και _σπερματοζωάρια_. Μη λέτε «σπέρματα» αν δεν είναι σπόροι φυτών ή σπέρματα διχόνοιας (και άλλα μεταφορικά).

Προσθέτω από OED:

I. 1.I.1 a.I.1.a The generative substance or seed of male animals (esp. of vertebrates). 

   c 1386 Chaucer Monk's T. 19 In the feld of Damassene With goddes owene finger wroght was he And nat bigeten of mannes sperme [Harl. MS. sperma] unclene.    1398 Trevisa Barth. De P.R. xiii. xxix. (Tollem. MS.), The whale haþ gret plente of sperme, and after þat he gendreþ with þe female, superfluite þerof fleteþ aboue þe water.    a 1425 tr. Arderne's Treat. Fistula, etc. 14 Som-tyme þe sperme goþ oute by þe hole of þe ȝerde infistulate.    1526 Grete Herball xxviii. (1529) B v b, Ambre is hote and drye.‥ Some say that it is the sparme of a whale.    1549 Compl. Scot. vi. 67, I sau hemp, that coagulis the flux of the sparme.    1605 Timme Quersit. i. xvi. 85 We see, of bread and wine, blood to be made; of blood, sperm or seed.    1646 Sir T. Browne Pseud. Ep. 330 And thus may it also be in the generation and sperm of Negroes.    1725 Fam. Dict. s.v. Poultry, The Cock‥rarifies the Egg, and renders it fit to produce its Species by the Sperm or Tread he infuses into it.    1783 Justamond tr. Raynal's Hist. Indies V. 361 It hath since been imagined, that pearls must be the eggs or the sperm of the fish inclosed in the shell.    1822–7 Good Stud. Med. (1829) V. 6 The male shortly afterwards passes over the spawn or hard roe, and discharges upon it his sperm, which we call soft roe or milt.    1878 F. J. Bell Gegenbaur's Elem. Comp. Anat. 53 Receptacles which serve for the collection of the sperm.

b.I.1.b A spermatozoon. 

   1904 Brit. Med. Jrnl. 15 Oct. 964 Gametes (eggs and sperms).    1905 G. A. Reid Princ. Heredity xii. 162 If these same sperms reside for a longer time [etc.].


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Μπορεί όντως παλαιότερα το sperm να σήμαινε πρωτίστως το έκκριμα (ούτως η άλλως τότε δεν ήξεραν από τι ακριβώς αποτελείται το έκκριμα, απλά ήξεραν ότι περιείχε τον "σπόρο", που είναι και η αρχική σημασία της ελληνικής λέξης που δανείστηκε η αγγλική), αλλά σήμερα η κυρίαρχη σημασία της λέξης είναι σπερματοζωάριο, και ως τέτοια θα τη συναντήσετε στα περισσότερα σύγχρονα κείμενα, ιδίως στα επιστημονικά. Η έννοια του εκκρίματος καλύπτεται από το semen.

Στα ελληνικά το sperm με την έννοια του σπερματοζωαρίου επέστρεψε ως αντιδάνειο, και εκεί κάπου πρέπει να δημιουργήθηκε κάποια σύγχυση με τις ήδη υπάρχουσες έννοιες.
Το ΛΝΕΓ π.χ. στο λήμμα *σπέρμα* δίνει μεν τη σημασία του σπερματοζωάριου ως συνεκδοχή, αλλά στο λήμμα *σπερματοζωάριο* δεν κάνει το ίδιο:
*σπερματοζωάριο*: το αρσενικό αναπαραγωγικό κύτταρο που αποτελεί το κύριο συστατικό του σπέρματος και αποτελείται από την κεφαλή με τα χρωμοσώματα, το ακρόσωμα που την περιβάλλει και την ουρά (ή "μαστίγιο") που του επιτρέπει να κινείται δραστήρια.

Αντίστοιχα, το ΛΚΝ, πιο λακωνικό, λέει: *σπερματοζωάριο*: (βιολ.) το αρσενικό αναπαραγωγικό κύτταρο.

Δυσκολεύομαι να πειστώ ότι στα ελληνικά η λέξη σπέρμα χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του σπερματοζωαρίου, παρά μόνο καταχρηστικά.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Κι δείτε ένα ωραίο: Το λήμμα sperm της wikipedia (με τη σημασία του σπερματοζωαρίου), έχει λινκ για την ελληνική βικιπαίδεια, που οδηγεί στο λήμμα σπέρμα, όχι όμως με την έννοια του σπερματοζωαρίου, αλλά του εκκρίματος. Αν κατόπιν πατήσετε στο λινκ για την αγγλική wikipedia, δεν θα επιστρέψετε στο λήμμα του sperm, αλλά του semen!
Μύλος!


----------



## anef (Apr 8, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Μπορεί όντως παλαιότερα το sperm να σήμαινε πρωτίστως το έκκριμα (ούτως η άλλως τότε δεν ήξεραν από τι ακριβώς αποτελείται το έκκριμα, απλά ήξεραν ότι περιείχε τον "σπόρο", που είναι και η αρχική σημασία της ελληνικής λέξης που δανείστηκε η αγγλική), αλλά σήμερα η κυρίαρχη σημασία της λέξης είναι σπερματοζωάριο, και ως τέτοια θα τη συναντήσετε στα περισσότερα σύγχρονα κείμενα, ιδίως στα επιστημονικά. Η έννοια του εκκρίματος καλύπτεται από το semen.



Στον ορισμό του Collins Cobuild, ωστόσο, φαίνεται καθαρά πως η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται και σήμερα μια χαρά με αυτήν την έννοια (2): 

1. A sperm is a cell which is produced in the sex organs of a male animal and can enter a female antimal's egg and fertilize it.
[Ακολουθούν παραδείγματα]
2. Sperm is used to refer to the liquid that contains sperm when it is produced.
_...a sperm donor_

Άρα γιατί να είναι μεταφραστικό λάθος ο _δωρητής σπέρματος_;
Επίσης, δεν είναι παραπλανητικός ο τίτλος του νήματος; Προφανώς, όπως λέει ο panadeli που ξέρει το θέμα, σε αυστηρά επιστημονικά κείμενα δεν είναι ανεκτή αυτή η μετάφραση, αλλά σε εκλαϊκευμένα επιστημονικά κείμενα ή στην καθομιλουμένη (στις περισσότερες χρήσεις, δηλαδή) δεν είναι σωστή;


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

anef said:


> Επίσης, δεν είναι παραπλανητικός ο τίτλος του νήματος; Προφανώς, όπως λέει ο panadeli που ξέρει το θέμα, σε αυστηρά επιστημονικά κείμενα δεν είναι ανεκτή αυτή η μετάφραση, αλλά σε εκλαϊκευμένα επιστημονικά κείμενα ή στην καθομιλουμένη (στις περισσότερες χρήσεις, δηλαδή) δεν είναι σωστή;



Ο τίτλος (που αυτή τη στιγμή λέει «sperm δεν σημαίνει σπέρμα» αλλά θα αλλάξει) είναι κράχτης. :) Hustling tactics.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

anef said:


> Επίσης, δεν είναι παραπλανητικός ο τίτλος του νήματος; Προφανώς, όπως λέει ο panadeli που ξέρει το θέμα, σε αυστηρά επιστημονικά κείμενα δεν είναι ανεκτή αυτή η μετάφραση, αλλά σε εκλαϊκευμένα επιστημονικά κείμενα ή στην καθομιλουμένη (στις περισσότερες χρήσεις, δηλαδή) δεν είναι σωστή;



Άσχετα με τον τίτλο, νομίζω το ντοκιμαντέρ που ανάφερε σαν παράδειγμα ο panadeli άνετα μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί εκλαϊκευμένο επιστημονικό κείμενο. Και στο παράδειγμα είδαμε μεταφορά λάθους νοήματος. 

Πάντως αν ήμασταν τούρκικο φόρουμ το θέμα αυτό υποψιάζομαι ότι θα ήταν αφορμή για flame...


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Ο τίτλος μπορεί όντως να είναι υπερβολικός (τον ήθελα παραστατικό βλέπετε), και ευχαρίστως να τον τροποποιήσετε αναλόγως. 

Κατά τα άλλα, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στις περισσότερες χρήσεις το sperm χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία του σπερματοζωαρίου και το semen του σπέρματος, ακόμη και στην καθομιλουμένη. Δεν θα το συναντήσετε μόνο στο πλαίσιο της "αυστηρής" επιστήμης, αλλά πολύ συχνά και σε εκλαϊκευτικά επιστημονικά κείμενα, ντοκιμαντέρ, ιστοσελίδες κλπ., πάνω κάτω όποτε γίνεται λεπτομερής αναφορά στην αναπαραγωγή. 

Αλιεύω π.χ. πρόχειρα από το δίκτυο το παρακάτω, που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι αυστηρό επιστημονικό κείμενο: 
Το σαλιγκάρι είναι και αρσενικό και θηλυκό ταυτόχρονα. Γι΄αυτό και παράγει ταυτόχρονα και σπέρματα και αβγά. 2 σε 1 δηλαδή. Έτσι για να γονιμοποιηθούν τα αβγά πρέπει συγχρόνως να ανταλλάζει το ένα σαλιγκάρι με το αλλο σπέρματα.

Με το _δωρητής σπέρματος_ προφανώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το έγραψα και παραπάνω εξάλλου.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Και άλλες δύο πιο "καθημερινές" πηγές, από μια ιστοσελίδα και μια εφημερίδα, και σταματώ για να μην σας κουράσω άλλο:

Με τον οργασμό το σώμα βοηθά να πάει το σπέρμα στο αυγό, όποταν κάθε φορά που μια γυναίκα έρχεται σε οργασμό η μήτρα συσπάται και μεταφέρει το σπέρμα από τον γυναικείο κόλπο στην μήτρα μέσα στις σάλπιγγες. Ακόμα και χωρίς οργασμό είναι το ίδιο έυκολο για κάποια να μείνει έγκυος. Το σπέρμα κολυμπά από μόνο του.


Ενα είδος αστακού διαμοιράζει το σπέρμα του «με το δελτίο», έτσι ώστε καθεμιά από τις θηλυκές να πάρει μόνο όσο είναι αρκετό για τη γονιμοποίηση των αβγών της και όχι παραπάνω. Το συμπέρασμα αυτό ανήκει στους Μαρκ Μπάτλερ και Αλιστερ Μακ Ντιάρμιντ του Πανεπιστημίου της Βιρτζίνιας, οι οποίοι μέτρησαν το βάρος των σπερματοφόρων, των σάκων σπέρματος οι οποίοι εντοπίζονται στο κάτω μέρος της κοιλιάς των θηλυκών του είδους αστακού Panulirus argus οι οποίοι ζούσαν σε ενυδρείο. Διαπίστωσαν ότι καθώς τα μεγαλύτερα θηλυκά παρήγαγαν περισσότερα αβγά, τα αρσενικά, μετρώντας το μέγεθός τους, πρόσεχαν ώστε αυτά να λαμβάνουν περισσότερο σπέρμα σε σχέση με τα μικρότερα θηλυκά. 

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το λάθος μετάφρασμα δεν είναι τόσο εμφανές, αλλά οι φράσεις "για τη γονιμοποίηση των αβγών της" και "τα μεγαλύτερα θηλυκά παρήγαγαν περισσότερα αβγά" είναι αποκαλυπτικές. Το θηλυκό δεν παράγει αβγά, αλλά ωάρια, τα οποία γίνονται αβγά αφού γονιμοποιηθούν.


----------



## anef (Apr 8, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στις περισσότερες χρήσεις το sperm χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία του σπερματοζωαρίου και το semen του σπέρματος, ακόμη και στην καθομιλουμένη. Δεν θα το συναντήσετε μόνο στο πλαίσιο της "αυστηρής" επιστήμης, αλλά πολύ συχνά και σε εκλαϊκευτικά επιστημονικά κείμενα, ντοκιμαντέρ, ιστοσελίδες κλπ., πάνω κάτω όποτε γίνεται λεπτομερής αναφορά στην αναπαραγωγή.



Ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι όμως, εφόσον η χρήση με την άλλη έννοια καταγράφεται ακόμα και στα λεξικά (και άρα αν ανοίξει λεξικό ο μεταφραστής της πρώτης σου ανάρτησης θα την βρει αυτή την έννοια), δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία αν είναι η κυρίαρχη ή όχι. Παραμένει δόκιμη και καθ' όλα νόμιμη (τουλάχιστον σε μη επιστημονικά κείμενα).

Στο παράδειγμα με το σαλιγκάρι προσωπικά με ξενίζει ο πληθυντικός, όπως αναφέρει και ο Νίκελ παραπάνω, όχι η χρήση της λέξης _σπέρμα_. Αυτό όμως είναι άλλο ζήτημα.

Έντιτ: για τα αβγά, σημασία κτγμ δεν έχει αν «επιστημονικά» το αβγό είναι ή δεν είναι εδώ η σωστή λέξη, αλλά αν η λέξη όντως χρησιμοποιείται τελικά με τη σημασία του ωαρίου στην καθομιλουμένη. Και σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείται έτσι. Αν όσοι λένε _αβγό _σε τέτοια κείμενα εννοούν _ωάριο _και όσοι διαβάζουν _αβγό _καταλαβαίνουν επίσης _ωάριο_, απλώς έχουμε μια νέα (; ) σημασία του _αβγού_ (που δεν είναι και τόσο παράλογη αν σκεφτούμε πως _ωάριο _σημαίνει _μικρό αβγό _τελικά).


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Πριν πω το παρακάτω, να πω για τον φυσητήρα (sperm whale) και το κήτειο σπέρμα, κοινώς σπαρματσέτο (spermaceti), για το οποίο έγραψε προχτές ο Σαραντάκος στο μπλογκ του.

Λίγο Longman τώρα, επειδή έχει τα countable και uncountable:
*sperm* plural *sperm* or *sperms*
1 [countable] also *sperm cell* a cell produced by the sex organs of a male person or animal, which is able to join with the female egg to produce a new life
2 [uncountable] the liquid from the male sex organs that these cells swim in [= semen]

Οπότε:
a sperm = ένα σπερματοζωάριο
sperms = σπερματοζωάρια (ΟΧΙ σπέρματα)
(the) sperm = (το) σπέρμα (όταν είναι όλο μαζί το έκκριμα, με πολλά σπερματοζωάρια) | (τα) σπερματοζωάρια | (το) σπερματοζωάριο

Κρίνεται ποιο είναι ποιο στα προηγούμενα παραδείγματα.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Στο παράδειγμα με το σαλιγκάρι προσωπικά με ξενίζει ο πληθυντικός, όπως αναφέρει και ο Νίκελ παραπάνω, όχι η χρήση της λέξης _σπέρμα_. Αυτό όμως είναι άλλο ζήτημα.



Μπορεί να μην σε ξενίζει γιατί δεν έχεις ίσως συνηθίσει τη νοηματική διαφορά. Σε έναν βιολογοσπουδασμένο χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα στο μάτι. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα είναι εσφαλμένη και η χρήση της λέξης αβγό, κάτι που με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο συντάκτης της ιστοσελίδας μετέφρασε sperm και egg από τα αγγλικά. 




anef said:


> Έντιτ: για τα αβγά, σημασία κτγμ δεν έχει αν «επιστημονικά» το αβγό είναι ή δεν είναι εδώ η σωστή λέξη, αλλά αν η λέξη όντως χρησιμοποιείται τελικά με τη σημασία του ωαρίου στην καθομιλουμένη. Και σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείται έτσι. Αν όσοι λένε _αβγό _σε τέτοια κείμενα εννοούν _ωάριο _και όσοι διαβάζουν _αβγό _καταλαβαίνουν επίσης _ωάριο_, απλώς έχουμε μια νέα (; ) σημασία του _αβγού_ (που δεν είναι και τόσο παράλογη αν σκεφτούμε πως _ωάριο _σημαίνει _μικρό αβγό _τελικά).




Στο δεύτερο που λες δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι η λέξη αβγό χρησιμοποιείται στην καθομιλουμένη με την έννοια του ωαρίου. Δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ, ούτε στο ΛΚΝ, ούτε στου Γεωργακά. Ούτε ξέρω κάποια γυναίκα που να λέει ότι στην ωοθήκη της ωριμάζουν αβγά. Έχετε μήπως ακούσει ποτέ για αβγά, ας πούμε, της γάτας; Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που γράφουν αβγό σε τέτοια κείμενα εννοούν ωάριο. Νομίζω ότι μεταφράζουν το egg χωρίς να το σκεφτούν παραπέρα. Δυσκολεύομαι ακόμα περισσότερο να σκεφτώ ότι κάποιος που θα διαβάσει σε κάποιο κείμενο "αβγό" θα καταλάβει "ωάριο", παρά μόνο αν είναι υποψιασμένος και το καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα.

Δεν έχω φυσικά κανένα πρόβλημα με τη διεύρυνση της σημασίας οποιασδήποτε λέξης. Αν όντως δηλαδή υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που γράφουν αβγό εννοώντας ωάριο και πολλοί που διαβάζουν αβγό και καταλαβαίνουν ωάριο, τότε να προσθέσουμε την έννοια του ωαρίου στη σημασία του αβγού και όλα καλά. (Στο κάτω κάτω, στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιείται μία λέξη και με τις δύο έννοιες, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα). Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι πραγματικά το αβγό χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του ωαρίου, παρά μόνο ίσως σατιρικά ή καταχρηστικά (όταν π.χ. ένας γονιός εξηγεί στη μικρή κόρη του πώς γίνεται η αναπαραγωγή, λέγοντάς της ότι κάθε μήνα στην κοιλιά της ωριμάζει ένα μικρό αβγουλάκι). Στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις με διακριτές σημασίες, και μόνο σύγχυση δημιουργείται όταν ξαφνικά η μία χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια της άλλης.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Απορία: Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα αβγά που γεννά η κότα δεν είναι όλα κατ' ανάγκην γονιμοποιημένα (ωάρια). Λάθος μου;

Να ρίξω τον προβολέα στο Typically του #1. Με ενοχλεί. Θα έβαζα "Συνήθως, Κανονικά, Κατά κανόνα". Το Τυπικά (που χρησιμοποιεί το μετάφρασμα) το αντιδιαστέλλω...typically προς το Ουσιαστικά.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλα είναι. Γι' αυτό χρειάζεται και ο κόκορας στο κοτέτσι.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Είμαι άνθρωπος της πόλης, αλλά νομίζω πως δεν βγαίνουν κοτοπουλάκια απ' όλα τ' αβγά που κλωσσάει η κότα. Νομίζω μάλιστα πως η κότα παράγει αβγά ακόμα κι αν είναι αβάτευτη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Τα αβγά της κότας είναι (κανονικά, typically) σαν τα ωάρια. Αγονιμοποίητα. Οι κότες που έχουν αναλάβει εργολαβία τα σουπερμάρκετ δεν κάνουν παρέα με κόκορες. Οι άλλες, οι αλανιάρες, έχουν το συνήθειο. Έτσι, άμα πάρουμε αβγό από αλανιάρα, μπορεί να είναι γονιμοποιημένο από κακές παρέες με τον κόκορα. Αλλά δεν θα πεταχτεί πουλάκι από μέσα αν δεν το έχει κλωσήσει η κλώσα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Με το "μπορεί" δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Είναι πάντοτε; γιατί ειπώθηκε ότι το αβγό είναι ένα γονιμοποιημένο ωάριο. Εσύ τώρα έδωσες τον αντίθετο ακριβώς ορισμό. Και μιλάμε (μιλάω) βέβαια για τις κανονικές (typical) κότες, όχι της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας, που την αγνοώ.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο είναι γονιμοποιημένα. Κι αυτό επειδή αν δεν είναι γονιμοποιημένα τότε δεν έχει νόημα για την κότα να τα γεννά. Δεν έχω υπόψη μου περιπτώσεις παρθενογένεσης στα πτηνά, αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. Θα το ψάξω.
(Θα μπορούσε φαντάζομαι στις περιπτώσεις βιομηχανικής παραγωγής να δίνονται στις κότες ορμόνες οι οποίες να ξεγελούν τον οργανισμό τους, κάνοντάς τον να νομίζει ότι υπήρξε γονιμοποίηση, έστω κι αν η κότα δεν θυμάται να πέρασε κόκορας από τα περίχωρα)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, γονιμοποιημένο ή μη, όταν το αβγό διατηρείται στο ψυγείο, κοτοπουλάκι δεν βγαίνει. Για να αναπτυχθεί το έμβρυο χρειάζεται ζεστασιά.


----------



## anef (Apr 9, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Στο δεύτερο που λες δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι η λέξη αβγό χρησιμοποιείται στην καθομιλουμένη με την έννοια του ωαρίου. Δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ, ούτε στο ΛΚΝ, ούτε στου Γεωργακά. Ούτε ξέρω κάποια γυναίκα που να λέει ότι στην ωοθήκη της ωριμάζουν αβγά. Έχετε μήπως ακούσει ποτέ για αβγά, ας πούμε, της γάτας; Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτοί που γράφουν αβγό σε τέτοια κείμενα εννοούν ωάριο. Νομίζω ότι μεταφράζουν το egg χωρίς να το σκεφτούν παραπέρα. Δυσκολεύομαι ακόμα περισσότερο να σκεφτώ ότι κάποιος που θα διαβάσει σε κάποιο κείμενο "αβγό" θα καταλάβει "ωάριο", παρά μόνο αν είναι υποψιασμένος και το καταλάβει από τα συμφραζόμενα.



Ούτε εγώ ξέρω αν όντως _αβγό _σημαίνει και _ωάριο_. Το «σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείται έτσι» που λέω, το στηρίζω στα πολλά παραδείγματα που έδωσες παραπάνω (δεν συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι όλα μεταφράσεις -ωστόσο και οι μεταφράσεις, μην ξεχνάμε, παραγωγή ελληνικού λόγου είναι. Πολλές λέξεις εισάγονται στη γλώσσα ακριβώς από μεταφράσεις.). Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι, όπως έλεγα και παραπάνω, _ωάριο _σημαίνει ήδη στα ελληνικά _αβγό_, οπότε οι μεταφραστές πολύ πιθανόν να επηρεάζονται ενδογλωσσικά. 

Το θέμα του νήματος, βέβαια, ήταν το σπέρμα. Το αβγό μόνο παρεμπιπτόντως το ανέφερα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Ψάξ' το, ναι. Θέμα παρθενογένεσης δεν τέθηκε. Απλώς, η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι, αν μια κότα γεννήσει μια μέρα x αβγά, τα γονιμοποιημένα είναι <x. Τα κλωσάει, και βγαίνουν <x κλωσόπουλα. Τα άλλα ήταν "τζούφια". Για το τελεολογικό σου επιχείρημα ("δεν έχει νόημα να τα γεννά αν είναι αγονιμοποίητα") δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά ο διάολος έχει πολλά ποδάρια!


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

@Costas: Μα το αβγό από την αλανιάρα δεν ξέρουμε αν φέρει και τη σφραγίδα του κόκορα.

Λέει π.χ. εδώ:
Τα αυγά που θα επωάσουμε πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι γονιμοποιημένα. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποια μέθοδος που να μας υποδεικνύει τα γονιμοποιημένα αυγά από τα μη. Αυτό που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε είναι να μειώσουμε τα θηλυκά πουλιά ή να αυξήσουμε τα αρσενικά, ανάλογα στο είδος. Τα θηλυκά πουλιά κάνουν "αποθήκευση" σπέρματος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με ένα ζευγάρωμα τα αυγά των επόμενων ημερών θα είναι γονιμοποιημένα. Το ποσοστό όμως μειώνεται καθώς οι μέρες περνούν. 

Του σουπερμάρκετ, είπα, κάνουν αβγά χωρίς πουλάκια. Άρα χωρίς κόκορα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Και μια σύντομη αλλά ακριβής, νομίζω, περιγραφή:

Domestic chickens lay one egg every 26 to 28 hours (about one egg a
day) for a period of 4 to 6 days. In between periods of egg laying,
the hen rests. Wild birds may rest for months before laying more eggs,
but domestic hens, specially bred for abundant egg production, may
rest for as little as 1 day between egg-laying periods. Note that hens
will lay eggs even without mating with a rooster.

Commercially, if the goal is to produce eggs, then hens are kept away
from roosters, and eggs are collected as they are laid. If the goal is
to produce poultry meat, then hens are mated with roosters, and the
eggs are incubated to give rise to chicks. Of course, even a farm that
produces only eggs will need to have some matings to replace the hens
that grow too old to lay eggs.
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/467055.html


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Άρα κάποια (όχι όλα) είναι αγονιμοποίητα, κάποια (όχι όλα) είναι γονιμοποιημένα. Και παρά το πέρασμα των ημερών από το ζευγάρωμα, η κότα συνεχίζει να παράγει αβγά, 'ελπίζοντας' ότι ο κόκορας θα τη βατέψει κάποια στιγμή πριν απ' τη γέννα, που μπορεί όμως και να μη συμβεί ή ο κόκορας να μην είναι καρπερός.
Το ζήτημα δεν είναι άσχετο με το θέμα μας. Γιατί αλλιώς, γιατί οι Άγγλοι να χρησιμοποιούν την ίδια λέξη, egg, και για το ωάριο και για το αβγό; Χαζοί είναι;
(Συγνώμη, τώρα είδα το #25. Γιατί όμως λέει domestic chickens lay και όχι domestic hens lay; )


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

Εντυπωσιακό. I stand corrected.
Σε ό,τι αφορά πάντως το τελεολογικό επιχείρημα, το οποίο δεν είναι ακριβώς τελεολογικό (αλλά για τη φυσική επιλογή θα μιλήσουμε άλλη φορά), αυτό στη φύση δεν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει. Προφανώς είναι αποτέλεσμα τεχνητής επιλογής κατά την εξημέρωση της κότας από τον άνθρωπο.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

anef said:


> Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι, όπως έλεγα και παραπάνω, _ωάριο _σημαίνει ήδη στα ελληνικά _αβγό_, οπότε οι μεταφραστές πολύ πιθανόν να επηρεάζονται ενδογλωσσικά.
> 
> Το θέμα του νήματος, βέβαια, ήταν το σπέρμα. Το αβγό μόνο παρεμπιπτόντως το ανέφερα.



Έχεις φυσικά δίκιο ότι το ωάριο ετυμολογικά σημαίνει μικρό αβγό, και δεν αποκλείω οι μεταφραστές να επηρεάζονται και ενδογλωσσικά. Θεωρώ πάντως πιο πιθανό απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο να μεταφράζουν το αγγλικό egg. 
Ασχέτως όμως της ετυμολογίας, σήμερα το ωάριο έχει μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη, τεχνική σημασία.
ΛΚΝ: ωάριο το [oário] Ο40 : (βιολ.) το γεννητικό κύτταρο που αναπτύσσεται στον οργανισμό του θηλυκού.
ΛΝΕΓ: ωάριο (το): ΒΙΟΛ. το ώριμο αναπαραγωγικό κύτταρο των θηλυκών ζώων και των γυναικών, το οποίο παράγεται από τις ωοθήκες και, όταν γονιμοποιηθεί από αρσενικό γαμέτη (σπερματοζωάριο), είναι ικανό να αναπτυχθεί σε νέο άτομο του ίδιου είδους. 


Δεν είσαι καθόλου εκτός νήματος. Θέμα του νήματος είναι και το σπέρμα/σπερματοζωάριο και το αβγό/ωάριο, γιατί αυτά συνήθως πάνε πακέτο. (Απλά έβαλα πιασάρικο τίτλο για να κεντρίσω την προσοχή -απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, έπιασε :)).


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

Costas said:


> γιατί οι Άγγλοι να χρησιμοποιούν την ίδια λέξη, egg, και για το ωάριο και για το αβγό; Χαζοί είναι;



Κι αυτό θέλει ψάξιμο. Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, το egg πρέπει να είναι η πιο "λαϊκή" λέξη για το ωάριο, γιατί υπάρχει και η τεχνική λέξη ovum.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Αν έχεις όρεξη, panadeli, να ψάξεις, εγώ έχω την απορία για αυτό ακριβώς:



nickel said:


> Wild birds may rest for months before laying more eggs, but domestic hens, specially bred for abundant egg production, may rest for as little as 1 day between egg-laying periods.



Δηλαδή, πότε (τρέχα γύρευε) και κυρίως πώς μπορεί να έγινε η αλλαγή αυτή για να εξυπηρετηθεί ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2010)

Εντάξει, αλλά εγώ το πήγαινα στο ότι δεν έχουν διαφορετική λέξη επειδή δεν ισχύει η διάκριση ωάριο = αγονιμοποίητο vs. αβγό = γονιμοποιημένο, και άρα η ύπαρξη δύο λέξεων δεν είναι και τόσο απαραίτητη νοηματικά.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

Η wikipedia στο λήμμα egg δίνει τη σημασία του γονιμοποιημένου ωαρίου, δηλ. του αβγού.
Το free dictionary δίνει σαν πρώτη σημασία το ωάριο, σαν δεύτερη το αβγό και σαν τρίτη συγκεκριμένα το αβγό της κότας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Σε δύο λεξικά που κοιτάζω (OED και ΛΝΕΓ) γίνεται διάκριση ανάμεσα σε γονιμοποιημένο και αβγό για τροφή του ανθρώπου. 

OED:
*egg*
I.1.a The (more or less) spheroidial body produced by the female of birds and other animal species, and containing the germ of a new individual, enclosed within a shell or firm membrane.
b spec. An egg of a domestic fowl as an article of food. 

ΛΝΕΓ
*αβγό *(το) (σχολ. ορθ. αυγό) 1. το σφαιροειδές, γονιμοποιημένο ωάριο, το γέννημα θηλυκών ζώων, όπως πτηνών, ερπετών και ψαριών, που αποτελείται από τη λέκιθο (κρόκο), το λεύκωμα (ασπράδι), τις υποκελύφιες μεμβράνες και το κέλυφος (τσόφλι) [...] 
2. (ειδικότ.) καθένα από τα γεννήματα κατοικίδιου πτηνού και κυρ. τής κότας

Το δεύτερο στο ΛΚΝ:
2. (ειδικότ.) τα αυγά των πουλιών που έχουν σκληρό προστατευτικό κέλυφος και συνήθ. το αυγό της κότας που είναι μια από τις κυριότερες τροφές του ανθρώπου.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν έχεις όρεξη, panadeli, να ψάξεις, εγώ έχω την απορία για αυτό ακριβώς:
> 
> Wild birds may rest for months before laying more eggs, but domestic hens, specially bred for abundant egg production, may rest for as little as 1 day between egg-laying periods.
> 
> Δηλαδή, πότε (τρέχα γύρευε) και κυρίως πώς μπορεί να έγινε η αλλαγή αυτή για να εξυπηρετηθεί ο άνθρωπος.



Νίκελ, δεν υπόσχομαι να το ψάξω συγκεκριμένα για την κότα, αλλά αν βρω τον χρόνο θα προσπαθήσω. Μια γενική απάντηση όμως μπορώ να σου δώσω τώρα.

Τα άγρια ζώα (εννοώ τα ζώα που ζουν ελεύθερα στη φύση) υφίστανται τις σκληρές συνέπειες της φυσικής επιλογής, οπότε κάθε γνώρισμά τους πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να συνεισφέρει θετικά στην αναπαραγωγική τους επιτυχία, ειδάλλως εξαλείφεται από τη φυσική επιλογή. Σε γενικές γραμμές, ένα άγριο ζώο που θα κατανάλωνε χρόνο και ενέργεια στο να γεννήσει αβγά τα οποία δεν θα αναπτύσσονταν σε ενήλικα άτομα θα ήταν καταδικασμένο να εξαφανιστεί. Μαζί του θα εξαφανιζόταν και η συνήθεια του να γεννάς τζούφια αβγά. Αυτό εννοούσα με το προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου, που φάνηκε κάπως τελεολογικό. (Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι τελεολογικό, γιατί δεν προϋπάρχει κάποιος σκοπός. Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι το αποτέλεσμα).

Τα εξημερωμένα ζώα, από την άλλη, υφίστανται τις εξίσου σκληρές συνέπειες της ανθρώπινης, τεχνητής επιλογής, οπότε κάθε γνώρισμά τους οφείλει να αρέσει στον άνθρωπο δυνάστη τους, ειδάλλως θα εξαλειφθεί (για τους ίδιους λόγους που ισχύουν και στην περίπτωση της φυσικής επιλογής, με τη διαφορά ότι αυτή τη φορά υπεύθυνος για την επιλογή είναι ο άνθρωπος). Αν, ας πούμε, θέλεις κότες οι οποίες να γεννούν κάθε δεύτερη μέρα αντί για κάθε μήνα, τότε από τον δεδομένο πληθυσμό στο κοτέτσι γονιμοποιείς μονάχα τις κότες εκείνες που γεννούν πιο συχνά. Την κότα δηλ. που γεννά αβγά κάθε 28 μέρες και όχι εκείνες που γεννούν κάθε 30. Τις υπόλοιπες ξερωγώ τις τρως. Στην επόμενη γενιά κάνεις το ίδιο, μόνο που τώρα πιθανόν ο μέσος όρος να έχει πέσει από το 30 στο 28 (δεδομένου ότι όλη η γενιά προέκυψε από κότες που γεννούσαν κάθε 28 μέρες), και, στο πλαίσιο της ποικιλομορφίας, να υπάρχουν ορισμένες κότες που να γεννούν κάθε 26, λ.χ., μέρες. Επιλέγεις λοιπόν να γονιμοποιήσεις αποκλειστικά αυτές. Στην μεθεπόμενη γενιά κάνεις το ίδιο, κ.ο.κ. Μετά από λίγες μόλις γενιές συνήθως προκύπτουν εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα, μέχρι τουλάχιστον να συναντήσεις τα φυσικά όρια που θέτει η βιολογία του εκάστοτε είδους. Αυτό πάνω κάτω είναι το πώς.

Το πότε θέλει ψάξιμο. Πιθανόν πάντως να έγινε σε σύντομο διάστημα από τότε που πρωτοεξημερώθηκε η κότα, όποτε κι αν έγινε αυτό. Σκέψου π.χ. ότι όλες οι διαφορετικές ράτσες των σκύλων, από τα τσιουάουα και τα πεκινουά μέχρι τα γκρέιχαουντ και τους μολοσσούς, δημιουργήθηκαν σε λίγες χιλιάδες χρόνια, αρκετές μάλιστα σε εκατοντάδες χρόνια, ένα χρονικό διάστημα που για τα μέτρα της φυσικής εξέλιξης θεωρείται μηδαμινό.


----------



## anef (Apr 9, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Έχεις φυσικά δίκιο ότι το ωάριο ετυμολογικά σημαίνει μικρό αβγό, και δεν αποκλείω οι μεταφραστές να επηρεάζονται και ενδογλωσσικά. Θεωρώ πάντως πιο πιθανό απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο να μεταφράζουν το αγγλικό egg.
> Ασχέτως όμως της ετυμολογίας, σήμερα το ωάριο έχει μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη, τεχνική σημασία.
> ΛΚΝ: ωάριο το [oário] Ο40 : (βιολ.) το γεννητικό κύτταρο που αναπτύσσεται στον οργανισμό του θηλυκού.
> ΛΝΕΓ: ωάριο (το): ΒΙΟΛ. το ώριμο αναπαραγωγικό κύτταρο των θηλυκών ζώων και των γυναικών, το οποίο παράγεται από τις ωοθήκες και, όταν γονιμοποιηθεί από αρσενικό γαμέτη (σπερματοζωάριο), είναι ικανό να αναπτυχθεί σε νέο άτομο του ίδιου είδους.



Σωστά όσα λες. Απλώς να προσθέσω ότι η ετυμολογία του ωαρίου από το αβγό είναι φανερή για πολλούς ομιλητές (πρβ. την έκφραση «σιγά τα ωά» ή το «ωοειδές σχήμα»). Εκτός αυτού, και η λέξη ovum στα λατινικά σημαίνει αβγό. Ίσως η απάντηση για το ότι οι τρεις αυτές γλώσσες (και σίγουρα πολλές άλλες) ταυτίζουν το ωάριο με το αβγό να μη βρίσκεται (μόνο) στις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες της επιστήμης της βιολογίας, αλλά και στο σχήμα του ωαρίου και του αβγού και/ή σε κάποια λαϊκή αντίληψη για τη διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής.


----------



## Costas (Apr 10, 2010)

Οι Κινέζοι έχουν το 蛋 dan για το αβγό και το (άσχετό του) 卵 luan για το ωάριο· το 卵 luan αυτό σημαίνει και τα αβγά των ψαριών (spawn).


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

Σχετικό μουσικό διάλειμμα :):

_Every sperm is sacred_ - Monty Python's _Meaning of Life_




 
Υποθέτω ότι εδώ εννοείται _σπερματοζωάριο _(είναι και το every που υπονοεί countable) ή μήπως κάνω λάθος;​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πριν πω το παρακάτω, να πω για τον φυσητήρα (sperm whale) και το κήτειο σπέρμα, κοινώς σπαρματσέτο (spermaceti), για το οποίο έγραψε προχτές ο Σαραντάκος στο μπλογκ του.


Και, μια βδομάδα πιο πριν, είχαμε γράψει σχετικά κι εμείς: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=62723&postcount=2.


----------

